# Ever fish by Gulf Power?



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

A buddy of mine that works out there said something about there being a warm water discharge by it, and that there are monster fish around it. I was just wondering if any of you could comment on that. I of course won't be eating anything I catch there, cause reeling in a whopper is all the fun I want.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

False, I hear people say that all the time, u can catch some good fish there from time to time just like any other spot on the river but I have never caught a monster from that area of the river..


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Yea, I have definitely caught a lot of fish and variety from there. I dont know where a discharge is, but i typically fish around the cooling intake. Also, if the barges arent stirring up the water, the first grassy bank to the right can be productive. I have caught bass, reds, sheepshead, specks, catfish and flounder in that area. I make a stop there just about every time i go.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

the warm water discharge is the creek before you get to governors bayou, i hooked a tarpon there once. I have caught thousands of hybrids at inlet by barges when they were around.last i went after 9 11 they were keeping people away, dont know about now. they are supposed to start using treated water from ucua, unless that changed. ifs its still working throw a live shrimp at barges going into inlet. say a prayer, one of my co workers drowned there 5 years ago. After 30 years i sold my bass boat and went back to gulf fishing.. have also caught specs in mouth of governors. i have a book of pictures to back it up almost 40 years on escambia. the discharge at monesto has also produced some big bass and stripers..


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks y'all, I'm going to go check it out and see what lands.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Barry's steam plant on mobile river has a warm water discharge if your wanting to fish that specific scenario. We've caught decent cats there in the winter month's and it's loaded with bait but I have alway's suspected it would be better fishing than it is. I may try it again this year when the water cools.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Its hit or miss. Sometimes its on like Donkey Kong, and other times you can't pull a fish out of there, and are better off fishing other areas of the river. What is nice about it, is that it is somewhat sheltered from the winter winds and you can hole up in there and fish. Because the water is warmer, you also get some heat off the water and makes for easier fishing sometimes. I have lived and died and that spot though. Thought I was some fishing genius by fishing in there during a bass tournament, and then got whacked by guys fishing the much cooler waters of the river. Let us know how you do.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We had one really great night there, we caught probably 10 channel cats around 8lbs in less the 30 mins at the same time we was throwing lures catching hybrids and stripers as fast as we could reel them in, turned out all the catfish had deer hair in there stomachs, so Im guessing there was a deer carcass down there, that happen one time, every other time was hit and miss.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Where is Gulf Power located?


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

If you launch at Swamp House marina, its the first cove on the left, heading I guess, North. The next cove is Thompson's which is a UWF wildlife preserve, and you can only fish part of it, and the next entrance is Governor's Bayou. At least I think so, somebody please correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks. Swamp House is the easiest way to get there, otherwise if you launch at Jim's or something, its a pretty good ways through several back waters until you hit the main river and head south.

If you look on Google Earth its really easy to find if you make a search for Swamp House marina and look from there. Its the only canal that is exactly straight, so obviously man made. Its an either hit or miss proposition. I've had amazing days in there and also totally blanked. Its great in the dead of winter cause its warm and you're out of the wind, even though you may or may not catch something. You can always catch something in the back by using live shrimp. good luck. Amarillo


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Spectre Gunner. Are you a U model guy or a retired H model guy or did you somehow escape the exodus to Clovis?


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info AP. I live in Navarre and never really fish anywhere other than the sound, East River/bay, Yellow River and Blackwater River. Guess I need to expand my horizons!


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*Can you eat um*



CatHunter said:


> We had one really great night there, we caught probably 10 channel cats around 8lbs in less the 30 mins at the same time we was throwing lures catching hybrids and stripers as fast as we could reel them in, turned out all the catfish had deer hair in there stomachs, so Im guessing there was a deer carcass down there, that happen one time, every other time was hit and miss.


I want to know if all the fish you catch up the Escambia are edible? I don't want to get the hibbie gibbies. Cat fish is my favorite eating so I am very interested on where to catch them.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Personally, I would not each any fish caught from there.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I sure do, over 80% of our sea food is imported, some from some of the nastiest body's of water imaginable _"u can Google that_" 

River fish are better then market fish hands down.

Besides EPA presses some strong regulations these days, Escambia River is the blood line of our bays and passes where millions swim and eat sea food from. Cant be as bad as some fish.


----------



## Robert Callaway (Dec 31, 2011)

Where is a good place to fish if you don't have a boat? I have a six year old and would love to find a spot for bream and bass off the banks.. He is very interested in fishing and I don't want to DISAPPOINT!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

wallnut hill


----------



## Robert Callaway (Dec 31, 2011)

Not very familiar with Walnut Hill.. Where is it in relation to P'cola and where in Walnut Hill? Also, I heard there were some stocked ponds in Cantonment? I appreciate any info...


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I live in cantonment, but am unfamiliar with stocked ponds here. However of you go north of cantonment there's Steve's Catfish Farm. You catch decent sized fish and pay by the pound. My 6 year old and 2 year old love it. They will also clean the fish for you. Google it their website tells you all about it. Hope you kid enjoys it as much as mine.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

u can also pay by the person and catch n release i think its like 10 bucks a person cheaper for kids


----------

